# Older Newbie



## steve1 (Jan 31, 2012)

Hi all,

I'm 55 and been training seriously for about 15 months, with a view to gaining muscle. I'm finding that results are slower than I would like and am considering using gear. But I don't know where to start. I've found a site, don't know if I should name it here??????, which gives lots of info but the more I read the more confusing it gets. Can anyone here recommend stuff and dosage for a first timer. I'm eating every two hours, approx. 30 grams protein, (tuna, chicken, cottage cheese,) carbs mostly from fruit but also rice cakes, almonds and other nuts. Having to take packed lunches to work makes it difficult to eat lots of veg, I've tried raw sweet potato and although I like the taste it ' gives one awful wind'. Eating a normal family evening meal. Been on this diet for about 8 months with only small gains. All advise would be greatly appreciated. Thanks. Steve


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Could you put up a more accurate plan of your diet and training your weight and hight too, i'm pretty old myself, so dont think you are alone!


----------



## roadrunner11466868009 (Mar 28, 2011)

Maybe we should start an over 50's section.


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

i am in the same position at 54 fineing it hard to gain but i just enjoy the feeling i get for the gym so that will do me fine


----------



## steve1 (Jan 31, 2012)

freddee said:


> Could you put up a more accurate plan of your diet and training your weight and hight too, i'm pretty old myself, so dont think you are alone!


Hi Freddee,

Thanks for your reply, I'm 183cm tall (6ft in old money) and weigh 79kgs. Diet, 6am whey isolate shake, caffeine tablets, 6.30am training, 8am whey isolate shake and a banana, 10am 100grams chicken breast or 1 tin tuna or 250grams cottage cheese, fruit (plums, banana, apple, pear), handful of almonds and/or rice cake. I repeat this at 12pm, 2pm, and at 4pm I have another whey protein and carb shake. Normal family dinner about 6pm, spag bowl, curry, chicken and potatoes, broccoli and green beans, that sort of thing. During training I take Bodybuilding Warehouse's Excell which is an intra workout sports drink with added BCAA's. I also take creatine as per instructions on the container and Precision Engineered Amino 1000 tablets x3 with each meal. I do take on extra water during the day but not enough, I struggle with feeling full up. Can't be more specific about the diet as I don't weigh my food.

I train mon- chest and biceps, wed- legs and abs, fri- shoulders and triceps, sat- back and any part I feel didn't get a good workout earlier in the week. Reps are usually 8-10 per set. For legs I am currently doing shockwave sets and I think they are working well for me. I think I train heavy, for me, and try to increase the weight or reps every week. I change my routine about every 2 months depending on whether I still feel I'm improving or not. I train for an absolute max of 11/2 hours and although I feel this is too long I am resting for 3 minutes between sets which pushes up my total time in the gym. My BMR says I need 2600 calories a day to maintain so I figure I need 3100 to grow, however I don't think my diet is anywhere near that but I feel full most of the time and if I eat more I end up missing the next meal because I can't manage to eat it. One other thing if I may, fat burners! I have some excess fat, love handles, and thought about fat burners but they have appetite suppressors in them, does that mean I will want to eat even less? Sorry for the length of this, it's almost 'war and peace' but you did ask. Thanks Steve


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

I'd say, make your meals smaller so that you can mange all the meals per-day, do this every day consistently.

Then increase the amount you eat every meal over time to reach your "predicted" kcal intake, you'll find you'd grow at less kcals then your thinking you'd need.


----------



## steve1 (Jan 31, 2012)

fleg said:


> Welcome to the forum Steve


Thanks fleg


----------



## Hard Trainer (Apr 29, 2009)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## bornagainmeathead (Nov 26, 2011)

Hi Bud :wave:


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

hey bud, progress and the ability to recover come slower with age, try training less times a week and give your body a chance to grow.. :wink:


----------



## steve1 (Jan 31, 2012)

Thanks everyone for the warm welcomes


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Welcome to MC Steve!!


----------



## steve1 (Jan 31, 2012)

TheCrazyCal said:


> hey bud, progress and the ability to recover come slower with age, try training less times a week and give your body a chance to grow.. :wink:


That's not going to be easy Cal, training's the best part, except the results of course.


----------



## steve1 (Jan 31, 2012)

Hi Dorsey thanks


----------



## steve1 (Jan 31, 2012)

roadrunner1 said:


> Maybe we should start an over 50's section.


There seems to be so much stuff on here headed 'older' something or other, I wonder if we don't already have an over 50's section?????????????????????


----------



## steve1 (Jan 31, 2012)

Cal, thanks for the advise. i've just been to your website, impressive. Wondered if you ever considered giving an online service to help people who live further afield than Norwich?


----------



## Cathy the Chef (Jan 30, 2011)

Heya Steve welcome :wave:

Meeky's old like you haha - you should get a yap with him :thumb You're not really old btw - there are bodybuilders in their 80s so I'm sure you're not over the hill yet!

You've come to the right place for advise - at a glance I'd say you really need to sort your diet and eat a lot more before you should start thinking about using gear. You don't seem to have a lot of whole foods in there? Also, check out cals 2 day program - sounds like you train a lot which isn't great for bulking ...

Keep asking questions and you'll get lots of help here!  Welcome again :wave:


----------



## steve1 (Jan 31, 2012)

Cathy said:


> Heya Steve welcome :wave:
> 
> Meeky's old like you haha - you should get a yap with him :thumb You're not really old btw - there are bodybuilders in their 80s so I'm sure you're not over the hill yet!
> 
> ...


Cathy, thanks for the advise. I have had a few comments that say I may be training too much. 4 times a week, is that too much??? I used to train 6 days on a split system and coming down to 4 is leaving me very restless, I can't wait to get back to the gym, although I do. I know I need more rest than a 20 year old, but it's like being given a present and being told you can't open it till Christmas day................. I will check Cal's 2 day program, as you suggest. I will also try to eat more whole foods if you tell me what you mean by that. Thanks again, Steve.


----------



## steve1 (Jan 31, 2012)

Cathy said:


> Heya Steve welcome :wave:
> 
> Meeky's old like you haha - you should get a yap with him :thumb You're not really old btw - there are bodybuilders in their 80s so I'm sure you're not over the hill yet!
> 
> ...


By the way Cathy, I said OLDER, not OLD.lol


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

steve1 said:


> Cal, thanks for the advise. i've just been to your website, impressive. Wondered if you ever considered giving an online service to help people who live further afield than Norwich?


happy to help anyway i can bud, look on me site and gimme a ring and we can talk some sh1te..


----------



## webadmin1466867919 (Dec 1, 2006)

Welcome Steve!

From reading your diet a quick and easy change would be to change out your isolate shake and replace it with a protein blend such as pro 6 have one in the morning and one in the evening. Whey isolate is too quickly absorbed by the body and it's been questioned to how well it is absorbed.

Dj


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Hello Steve and welcome


----------



## steve1 (Jan 31, 2012)

Thx Dj, although I thought quick absorption was the whole idea but if it's not absorbed quickly and easily by the body it's not going to be any good, I will try pro 6 next time. Thx again

Steve


----------



## stuartcore (Jan 7, 2007)

big welcome mate, you'll find this a very friendly and helpful site, allot of good guys on here.


----------



## Piranha Smudge (Jan 16, 2011)

Pro 6 is a slow release buddy!! Over 6 hrs a protein blend with different breakdown speeds!! Great forvkeepingvthings level while u sleep and start u off in the morning!!! Awesome product!!!


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

Smudge how do u know it awesome I am not saying it not But how hv u test it Ru getting there with ur belly mate


----------



## huseyin143 (Feb 14, 2012)

Hello Friends, How are you all? I am new to this thread and i an glad that I am a part of this thread and you all have posted nice comments here.

orange county personal training


----------



## Piranha Smudge (Jan 16, 2011)

@Meeky I've been using it bud and feel it is an awesome addition to what im trying to achieve! Had an in depth convo with Dougie in person at EN warehouse and it all makes sense! thats y i have a high belief on it! others may vouch for it too!


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

I sent for a tub let u know what I think bud


----------



## Piranha Smudge (Jan 16, 2011)

Cool ul love it!! What flavour did u get?? What size tub?? 2kg?? Lasts over a month!!


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

The big one with the free Lfury with it give it a run save me on red bull at the gym How u getting on bud


----------

